# Snow Donkeys



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Just thought I'd share a couple pics of my Ellie and Lenny in the snow. I had just opened the gate and let everyone go back out into the big pasture again after the storm.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

The first picture has all of my favorite things! Donkies and Appy butts. :wink: Super cute!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

LOL!! The Appy butt belongs to one of our boarder's horses. He's a fantastic horse...and he's built like a tank...he's just a big, gentle giant. :razz:


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Sunshine, blue sky and snow......and two donkeys.
What a nice Christmas card. : )


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Those pictures are precious!


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks guys! I absolutely adore my donks, and couldn't imagine life with out them!


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

They are soo cute! One day I want to have one, for now I just have to listen to one down the road. When it brays it scares the living poop out of my two horses. They never see what it is, but hear it. I'll have to show them one day. Kinda funny.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

So cute! Love Donkeys!


----------

